# Salomon powerlock lacing system: comments?



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

Gregor Mahler said:


> How don't you guys find it?
> Tried on a store some Salomon boots with this powerlock lacing system, and my first two comments are:
> 1- the need to criss cross everytime does not look very convenient and efficient.
> 2- there is no tab to pull the laces when you want to loosen up, you have to undo the criss-cross.
> ...


I've ridden the synapse for the last two years. The system certainly works fine. Regular lacing criss-crosses every time so I'm not sure how that's any different than "normal." It is obviously not as convenient and efficient as boa lacing, but the same as regular laces. To undo the boots you have to grab the laces and release the teeth from the last eyelet, undo the front of the boot, then release the laces from the teeth in the ankle eyelet. I guess that's less convenient than regular laces, but it never bothered me that much.

I think the point of all the speed lace systems comes down to the fact that you can pull one or two places and the whole set of laces tightens pretty much evenly and they lock in place. They are not inherently better than just lacing up normal boots, they just tighten easier and stay tightened better.

If you really want convenient and efficient, look at boa boots.


----------



## Gregor Mahler (Jan 18, 2017)

Thanks. Obviously I was not comparing it to normal lacing not to boa, but to other speed systems (think Burton or northwave) where you don't have to manually criss cross the laces since those are already in place in their slider (is this the correct English word?)


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

Gregor Mahler said:


> Thanks. Obviously I was not comparing it to normal lacing not to boa, but to other speed systems (think Burton or northwave) where you don't have to manually criss cross the laces since those are already in place in their slider (is this the correct English word?)




Ah, yes. You are right that with Burton’s system the laces are fixed in place. I’ve only tried it on, but never owned it. In my situation the boot fit was more important. If you like two boots equally I could see choosing the Burton system over the Salomon as it would be a little less work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gregor Mahler (Jan 18, 2017)

So at the end I ordered the malamute online. Received, tried on and played with them for an hour, and at the end I think I will return, and get either the driver X or the b northwave Domain. Main reason being the lacing system of Salomon which is much less practical than I thought. It looks a very advanced boot with ancient lacing system. Never had with previous boots all those laces dangling around and getting all over under and around the boot. All that criss cross thing got me nervous and can't imagine using that on a cold day in the snow.


----------



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

ha ha.....i'm so dumb I had to watch the Salomon tutorial on how to use the sytem. but, got i down and they work just fine for my malamutes. Just took learning how and practice. they go on quick and slick now.


----------

